

Unseen Academicals (Discworld) - mblakele
http://www.amazon.com/Unseen-Academicals-Discworld-Terry-Pratchett/dp/0061161705

======
ajborley
The UK cover is a billion times better:
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/images/0385609345/ref=dp_...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/images/0385609345/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=266239&s=books)

~~~
jlees
Especially since it features a fairly prolific member of the Pratchett Usenet
(alt.fan.pratchett) community :)

------
JCThoughtscream
I nearly had a heart attack when I realized I forgot about the next Discworld
release. At least I know what I'll be doing this weekend! Living in the
bookstore again...

------
ErrantX
It's a brilliant read.

With that said; you can tell in the first chapter or 2 his disease is having
an effect. The first chapter especially has some clunky moments :( After that
it warms to it's stride till the end when it finishes somewhat cheerily for a
Pratchett book...

It's a sad sad shame that we might not see many more brilliantly witty Disc
World novels :(

~~~
weavejester
If you weren't aware of his condition, would you have attributed the "clunky
moments" to a brain disorder? Even some of Pratchett's earlier books have had
the occassional problematic chapter.

~~~
ErrantX
Possibly; all his previous books have had a really careful plot. This one
felt, as a whole, a little more meandering.

You right though; I was expecting it to be different.

------
mblakele
I was hoping for some discussion of the crab-bucket and the hammer. These are,
I think, relevant topics for this site.

------
seldo
This is the first Discworld release since I've left the UK, I think. Why are
the American covers always so terrible?

